# Issue with omnisphere update



## Bassious (Aug 5, 2018)

i did all updates and authorizations on trillian, keyscape and omni 2 to software 2.4.2 and updated cubase from 9.5.2 to 9.5.3.
Reopened project and scanned plugs but omnisphere comes up as old version 2.3.2 and says library is ng and keyscape contents arent indexed
Im on W10.
Any ideas? Voodoo curse?
Cheers


----------



## Jaap (Aug 5, 2018)

Check if you are dll's are up to date in the Programdata/Spectrasonics/Plugin folder and also on the standard location of your VST's. Sometimes only one location gets updated and Cubase gets confused 
Right-clicking the dll and in the details section you can see which version the dll is and you can replace the old one easily by copying the newest version.

This is also handy to know if you want to switch between the 2.5 beta and 2.4. Keep a copy of both dll's and replace it with the version you want to use.


----------

